# Vizio VO370M TV Orange Light Only



## BradBerger

Hey everyone, new to the forum and having an issue with my Vizio TV.

It's a VO370M model and was given to me by a friend that did not want to fix it. The orange Vizio light would come on, but nothing happened when pressing the power button.

I let it sit for a few months without touching it and decided one day to mess around with it. Miraculously, it powered on perfectly and I've been using it without issue for about a month or two. My luck ran out last night when I went to turn it on and the original problem came back. 

Currently, I have the back taken off and have checked all connections without any success. I have a multimeter handy so I can check voltages and what not. This seems like a common problem with Vizios so hopefully someone can lend some advice!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Kefali

As the fault is intermittent, I'm going to suggest either a bad connection (e.g. solder joint) or a failing capacitor. More to the point, it's likely to be in the power supply section.

Easiest way to find a failing capacitor (if it's not obviously bulging)* is to heat each one with a hair dryer then plug in and switch on. Do this for each capacitor, isolating it from the rest with cardboard or similar.

* http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/low_ESR_capacitors.htm#heating


Electronics ebooks


----------



## jprince526

I agree with kefali, you probably have bad capacitors in your power supply. 2 [email protected] caps should probably take care of the issue. A bad inverter panel would be my next guess. 

I would first check the power supply module, make sure it has 24vdc which is required by the backlight inverter to work, the reason for not having 24vdc can be from bad DC filter caps (leaking/bulging top, high ESR) or short circuits in the inverter board which will cause the 24vdc supply to go into shutdown mode, so you may have to disconnect the power cable that feeds the inverter board to see if the 24vdc will work without the inverter board hookup, you will need to apply about 3~4 amp of load to the 24vdc to make sure it can handle that. There are fuses on the backlight inverter boards also. So there are some troubleshooting you will have to do to find out the causes of the problem you are having. Check YouTube for specific repair videos. Good luck, let me know if I can assist further.


----------

